# Heart of Dixie in Alabama questions



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

Hubby and I are looking for a new place to ride. We live in North Georgia and our usual 5 day vacation spot with the horses is Big South Fork in Tennessee. We LOVE it up there... but We would like to find another place to go for a few days that might have some flatter areas that we can do some good gaiting.

I asked before about somewhere in South Georgia. I really didn't find anything there that fit our requirements and I am now looking at Alabama. So.... what do you know about Heart of Dixie???

We want a cabin with the stable/stalls for the horses very close by. 
We don't need fancy.. just clean and safe for the horses. Would Heart of Dixie fit that???

Rhonda


----------



## roverdisc98 (Oct 8, 2013)

this is near Florence, Alabama. Northwest side of the state:

Welcome to Seven Springs Lodge


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Rover.. I went to the website and it looks great.. Have you been there?? If so it looks like it has plenty of scenic trails with streams and mountains.. but does it have plenty of flat land to do gaiting? We would probably want to stay in the lodge or that cabin pictured.. have you seen/been in either?

Rhonda


----------



## roverdisc98 (Oct 8, 2013)

no I've never been. it's less than an hour from my house and we intend to go sometime. maybe give em a call and ask?


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

I have been to the Heart of Dixie. Their cabins are storage buildings with beds. It wasn't bad, but I was expecting something slightly bigger. It did have a refrigerator in the little room also. The one I stayed in slept 3 or 4 which was a double bed and a bunk bed. The stalls were nice and they were close to the campground. They also have 2 corrals which are about 30 by 30 that you could put a couple of horses into. Bathhouse was decent.

My biggest dissappointment was the size of the trails. They were not very long. We were able to ride them in about 3 days. They do have one advanced trail and this is the place I talked about Oreo stepping in a hole and me going over his shoulder because they have put deep sand up that hill which made it near impossible to climb.

We are looking at some places just North west of Birmingham for May. There are 3 or 4 right in the same area so if you get tired of 1 you can day ride in another. Those are Faye Whittemore Farms, KC Ranch Horse Camp and Rock Bridge Canyon Equestrian Park. I found these on Horsetraildirectory.com.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi. I have no idea what this place is like, but it looks fairly level. A friend rode there this past weekend, so I can check with her and see what it is like. Ross Mountain Adventures:

Welcome ROSS MOUNTAIN ADVENTURES

It is very close to me, so let me know if you plan to go, would love to meet up and ride!!! 

Also, I rode at a friends place a few weeks ago, not sure if this is the type of thing you are looking for, but he has 100+/- flat acres with a "gallop lane" around the whole place, and a couple of cabins. I have no idea what he would charge, but I can give you his contact info if you are interested. The place is located less than an hour from Ross Mountain, and also the trails at Warden Station in the Talladega Forest where I usually ride (all hilly trails), so you could day trip out to those sites if you wanted too. 

Here's a picture I took when I rode; I parked in a wider part of the gallop lane by the arena, but the rest is wide enough to drive a truck with room to spare. To right n left of my rig:


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Rhonda, I googled directions, and it is about 40 min from Warden Station to Ross Adventures, from my friend Glen's place, it is 30 min to Ross Adventures and 45 min to Warden Station. 

You can camp at Warden Station too, but it is primitive. They have water, but only for horses, not for human consumption, and a few outhouses. You have to drive to Coleman Lake to get a shower, and it is currently closed they are doing clearing/burning in the area. 

Heflin is not far from the GA/AL border on I20


----------



## AlabamaBelle (Feb 27, 2013)

Oreos Girl said:


> I found these on Horsetraildirectory.com.


I wasn't aware of that website until now, can't wait to check it out!



AnitaAnne said:


> You have to drive to Coleman Lake to get a shower, and it is currently closed they are doing clearing/burning in the area.


My friend who rides at Warden Station said she heard or read somewhere that they are supposed to re-open the main road up there on April 9th. She said that you can still get to the horse camp, but you have to drive on a really bumpy gravel road until they open the other one.

She goes to Heart of Dixie every year and I was hoping to go this year, but I probably won't be able to with my work schedule :-(

We rode at Ross Mountain Adventures last weekend on a whim, just to try something new. I've been thinking about posting a review on it, so I just might do that! 

In April we are riding at Oak Mountain State Park in Pelham, AL (near B'ham). I've never been but it looks nice.... lots of trails and a very nice looking stable for overnight campers to house their horses in for $20/night. 

Oak Mountain stables: https://www.alapark.com/oakmountain/OakMountainStables/

Trails: https://www.alapark.com/oakmountain/Trails/


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

AlabamaBelle, when are you going to Oak Mtn? I have been wanting to go there for quite some time, do you want to meet up? 

I'm free the 1st & 3rd weekend in April


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

such wonderful info and great to share!! THANKS everyone..... please keep up the sharing of info on different trails and places. THIS is just ONE of the things that makes this forum great!!

Rhonda


----------



## AlabamaBelle (Feb 27, 2013)

AnitaAnne said:


> AlabamaBelle, when are you going to Oak Mtn? I have been wanting to go there for quite some time, do you want to meet up?
> 
> I'm free the 1st & 3rd weekend in April


We're going April 12th, the second weekend!! Dangit! (standby for PM)


----------

